# CAADX Aluminum quality



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Is it just me, or is the CAADX Aluminum frame set a very good quality design? I've only had the chance to do a couple of rides, but when I took it on asphalt, I expected frame-buzz, and I got smooth riding instead.

Normal?

Very happy with this bike!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Meaty tires on a cross bike will provide absorption of road surfaces.

I haven't put road tires on my cross bike yet.... to see if there is a difference.

my CAADX-Tiagra is a little heavier than my Spec Secteur.


----------



## Brentos (Jul 16, 2006)

I only have one ride on mine (15 miles of rough trail), but I'm very impressed so far. I've had a Giant TCX and a Ridley X-Fire. The Cannondale stacks up very well against the ridley, I dare say it rides softer than both, and manages to feel snappier at the same time. The only regard that I felt the Ridley was better was straight line tracking...the front triangle was maybe a bit stiffer. I feel the Cannondale is a better bike than the TCX.

My 56cm CaadX frame came in at 1560g, with BB30 bearings and der. hanger installed.

I tried to select some images that show the shaping of the tubing on the frame. The chainstays are pretty drastically flattened, and the seat stays are flattened as well. The dowtube has a "squoval" shape that's hard to capture in an image and the seat tube flares laterally as it approaches the bottom bracket.

Sorry for all the photos, I just remember that I was looking for all these detail shots when shopping for a bike, I find them very helpful.

View attachment 282568
View attachment 282569
View attachment 282570
View attachment 282571
View attachment 282572
View attachment 282573


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

In my opinion, Cannondale is the undisputed king of building Aluminum frames, the CAAD-X frame is derived from their legendary CAAD road frames. (Caad is an acronym for: cannondale advanced aluminum design, and it is true if you ask me.)

I have owned the CAAD10 road bike frame since 2011 and it is so smooth i often ride that instead of my other Carbon bikes that cost 2-3 times more. 
The only minor thing i don't like on the CAAD/CAAD-x is the BB30, if it had a threaded BB that would be 100% perfect in my eyes....but the BB30 isn't a deal breaker, i am just not a huge fan. 
I will never consider an Aluminum bike from another manufacturer.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

I know little about my new CAAD, (which appears to be the same model as Brentos), except I don't feel any disappointment when going to it from my Pinarello.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

I have had my CAADX 105 now for almost three years. I've raced it for cross and also ridden it on the road at various times. Last week I did a 60 mile gravel/road event on it. I've had various wheels/tires on it at different times.
I have never once been disappointed in the ride quality. It's a great bike, a really good entry level cross bike that can double as a road bike (ok, maybe not if you want to race road) if you want it to.
The only thing I have done to it besides swapping wheels/tires out is upgrade the brakes to TRP.
I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

Can anyone compare the CAADX to the CAAD 10? I find myself riding my cross bike with road tires most often. I was thinking of a fancier disc cross bike, but maybe a road bike.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Reviving an older thread...

I did put road tires on my CAADX... though I used the existing Alpha 400 wheelset (with DT Comp spokes & Shimano 105 hubs), and swapped my tires from my road bike (with Mavic Kysrium Elite) over (Conti Grand Prix 4-season)....

the ride is nice and mellow. Probably from the SAVE technology on the chain stay... and the also the little extra volume Stan's BST technology provides...

but... I can feel the extra weight of the wheelset though...


----------

